

Show HN: Convoy iPhone app for driving in groups. Backend uses NodeJS/MongoDB - rodh257
http://blog.rodhowarth.com/2011/07/general-convoy-iphone-app-now-live-on.html

======
rodh257
I apologize if showing mobile apps is frowned upon (I rarely see them
discussed here, so I thought maybe they were, but couldn't find anything).

Here's the links: Website: <http://convoyapp.net> App Store:
<http://budurl.com/ConvoyIOS>

